# Fishing from the sand 10-20-14



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

edjman called late yesterday evening and asked if I wanted to go surf fishing. I thought it was a good idea so I got a hold of trapperjon and we pulled out at 5:30 this morning got to the beach at about 8:00.
Trapperjon drew first blood fast and it was on until high tide peaked around 12:30 and then it was over.

We used a variety of tackle and leaders, I used blue weed eater line for leaders with 9/0 to 14/0 circle hooks tied to the end, a knot a bead a snap swivel for the spider weight and another bead/knot a short bit of leader and a swivel.
edjman takes weed eater leader to a whole new level with double drops that look like factory tied material. trapperjon uses something else, I'm not sure but maybe light wire.

I tie right to the 30# eight strand braided line on the Triton 200, and to the 50# mono on the 4/0 Penn.
I cast from ankle deep water all day, Evan and Jon waded out further but we fished about the same distance out. It did not seem to matter, from 40 yards to 100 yards they bit hard when the tide was dropping and coming in, but stopped at high standing and we went home after a good hour and half of no bites.
The best bait was a whiting head fresh from the surf and they were biting great on fish bites, whatever.
We did start with some of edjman's frozen mullet and they ate it like candy.
It was a fine day to fish from the sand. 
Total count was about 6 to 7 bulls a piece and four upper slots.
edjman took big fish of the day with a big ole bull red :brew2:.
Tight lines y'all.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WhiteBassFisher, the maker of the incredible Acrobat slab, came out and visited and even reeled one big bullred in. Good to see you Donald, you better go back on this high tide and get some!
A couple of more pictures.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It was an incredible day! I saw them land about 4 before I could even pull my lawn chair from the truck to sit down. They definitely caught a Texas sized load of bulls today. I think I saw edjman catch a slot size on a small bait rod he was using fish bites on for croaker and whiting to use for bait. It was a good thing they had the pvc rod holders hammered in well, or they would have lost some rigs today. Jon may have had biggest fish, but I saw Loy land a really nice one too.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Great report!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice catch, great report.


----------



## HollyH451 (Jun 2, 2014)

You make it sound so easy! Awesome report.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great report guys! Way to get the reds.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

*More pics*

An epic day at the beach guys. It's good to fish with someone for a change.
The weed and hardheads look like they are on the way out. 
FINALLY.
I'm already looking forward to doing it again!

And not one gafftop...:dance:

:work::work:
SEAWEED


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Looks like a great trip, nice going.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Lucky U! WTG guys!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Great trip and pics. Congrats! I gotta get me a least one of those bulls this fall! Caden got two on Saturday (report to come), but nada for me.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great report and a nice trip to the salt. I am ready to get south. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

I am heading to Galveston/Bolivar this weekend. Any tips for me? I am taking my dad and uncle and was hoping to get on some fish from the surf. Thanks!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Ag03Aj, catch some whiting on light tackle, cut off their heads with an extra inch of meat and put it on a surf rig, (many of which are described here, and can be found searching this forum), wade out and cast it as far you can and stick it in a rod holder(also described here) and wait for a big surf fish to come and hook it's self!
Then it's game on bro.
I like to hook whiting heads up from the bottom jaw through the top of it's jaw.
That's what we caught them on best yesterday, whiting heads. Trapperjon caught three on the same whiting head, that's good bait there!


----------



## HollyH451 (Jun 2, 2014)

How much weight did you use?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Usually I use a two to three ounce spider weight.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

WTG Guys!! Congrats on a great day on the sand.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Whiting head is hands down my favorite bait for bull reds! Good job guys!


----------



## trapperjon (May 26, 2014)

Had a blast! It was nice gettin down to the surf and fishing with some fellow 2coolers. Can't wait till the next trip!


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

Your phone takes some good pics. I was hoping you would post that one of me with the big one.
We'll have to do it again soon.


:work::work:
SEAWEED


----------



## J_RUIZ (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks like you guys had a blast! Where were yall fishing? if you dont mind me asking...


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

J_RUIZ said:


> Looks like you guys had a blast! Where were yall fishing? if you dont mind me asking...


Mcfaddin beach.

:work::work:
SEAWEED


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The bull reds will be biting hard from the beach front all along the upper coast for a while as they are up in the surf spawning.
Several of the ones we caught did the booming drum noise that is associated with spawning activity for red drum. 
They can spawn at different times, but now is the main event. So fishing from most beach fronts on a changing tide will be a good bet at a bull red for a few weeks now. Please release all of the big bull reds to do their spawning and get bigger for a better fight later on!
The big one edjman caught was a monster, and one the most beautiful red drum I have seen.


----------

